
Show HN: DayQuant- an app that helps you quantify and analyze your daily life - dayquant
I showed this to HN a few weeks ago and have updated it a great deal since then. This app allows you to grade your overall day on a scale of 1-100, as well as on the criteria of productivity, social interaction and physical activity. You can then view your results on a long-term chart. There is also a program which analyzes the frequency of different grades. Check it out and let me know what you think! The website is DayQuant.com and it is on the Google Play store as DayQuant.
======
omnidan
Interesting idea - the design really needs some work, though. Especially the
mobile "app", which is just the website?

BTW: the link in your email goes to
[http://dqprogram.php/](http://dqprogram.php/)

~~~
dayquant
thanks, I changed the email. I used Bootstrap for the design and tried to make
it optimized for mobile. Do you have any specific recommendations on what
would make it look better?

